# Quelle virtualisation pour W10 et Office 2016 ?



## andr3 (3 Août 2016)

Bonsoir,

Vu que Word 2016 pour Mac est largement moins efficace que son cousin sur W10, j'envisage un certain passage sur W10 pour palier aux déficiences d'Office sur Mac.  Les problèmes sont principalement liés à la création et au formatage de tableaux complexes dans Word.  Je précise que sous Office 2011, le problème ne se pose pas.

Je ne souhaite pas revenir à Office 2011 pour des raisons de compatibilité.  J'ai tenté de palier aux problèmes en passant par Office on-line mais c'est encore pire.

LibreOffice et compagnie ne sont pas la solution pour moi.

J'ai en fait 2 options pour utiliser la version Windows d'Office.  Soit je me prends une Surface Pro 4 et je quitte (un peu voire beaucoup) le monde Apple, soit je virtualise une machine Windows 10.  Dans les deux cas de figure, j'y installerai Office 365.

Je ne souhaite pas passer sur Bootcamp dans le cas d'une utilisation conjointe avec le Mac.  Et le passage sur une Surface imposerai le rachat d'une série de soft et la recherche d'outils de travail équivalents à ceux que j'utilise sur Mac.

Caractéristiques du Mac : Macbook Retina 15" - 16GB RAM - 512 GB SSD.

Logiciels de virtualisation envisagés : Parallel Desktop ou VMWare Fusion.

Je voudrais également "noyer" Windows dans le Mac et ne pas ressentir la virtualisation d'un point de vue performances.

Question : Quel soft de virtualisation choisir pour faire tourner W10 Pro sur Mac ?


----------



## squiddly (3 Août 2016)

Bonjour,

en fait vous avez 3 options:

- option gratuite: VirtualBox d'Oracle

- Options payantes:
VMWare Fusion ou Parallel Desktop

Pour les versions payantes, l'une ou l'autre des solutions sera très bien, juste de comparer les différentes fonctionnalités qui pourraient vous plaire, mais essentiellement, c'est un peu blanc bonnet, bonnet blanc. Il y a des adeptes des deux produits.

Je n'ai pas utilisé VirtualBox, mais selon vos besoins mentionnés, cette alternative gratuite pourrait être intéressante.


----------



## andr3 (4 Août 2016)

Merci Squiddly,

Je connais et utilise VirtualBox mais je souhaite en fait avoir surtout un retour sur ses concurrents payants.

Veertu n'est pas une solution pour moi actuellement.  Trop de faiblesses.


----------



## melaure (4 Août 2016)

Les deux produits sont bon, mais après chacun choisit selon son contexte.

Perso j'utilise VMWare Fusion depuis sa première version et j'en suis plus que satisfait car je n'ai aucun soucis jusque là (je suis en version 8 maintenant).

Je l'utilise surtout pour des environnements de tests pour le boulot, et dans mes différentes boites on utilise du VMWare partout (Unix/Linux, Windows, serveurs Bull/IBM, ...), donc c'est facile de passer un VM de l'un à l'autre quand c'est le même éditeur partout 

Et puis l'interface est nickel, c'est un produit super propre. Et coté perfs CPU/disque vraiment très bon. Coté GPU pas testé car je n'en ai pas besoin, je ne joue pas avec 

A coté de ça j'ai aussi virtualisé un peu d'OS X pour un besoin particulier, et j'espère tester d'autres OS un jour


----------



## andr3 (4 Août 2016)

Merci Melaure,

J'ai eu l'occasion de tester par le passé Parallel Desktop mais effectivement, au vu de tes commentaires, je crois que la pérennité en milieu professionnel de VMWare n'est plus à démontrer.

Yapluka ;-)


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2016)

andr3 a dit:


> Merci Melaure,
> 
> J'ai eu l'occasion de tester par le passé Parallel Desktop mais effectivement, au vu de tes commentaires, je crois que la pérennité en milieu professionnel de VMWare n'est plus à démontrer.
> 
> Yapluka ;-)



Sauf que.... http://www.macg.co/logiciels/2016/01/vmware-licencie-lequipe-de-fusion-92763

Ayant moi-même utilisé Fusion depuis sa première version, je m'interroge sur le devenir de cette solution de virtualisation


----------



## melaure (4 Août 2016)

Ha oui j'avais oublié ce point, mais bon tant que ça marche et qu'il y a des mises à jour je continue. Mais la question se pose pour un nouvel acquéreur.

J'ai quand même un peu de mal à voir VMware abandonner quand même ... en tout cas ils n'ont pas l'air si mort que ça !!!


----------



## andr3 (4 Août 2016)

Sympa ... merci pour les news contradictoires 



Bon, j'ai fait un rapide test du mode Unity (Windows XP) et c'est pas mal.  Cela répond à ma demande de "noyer" Windows dans Mac OS/X.

Je vais tester Parallel Desktop et ensuite je verrai bien ce que je ferai ...


----------



## melaure (4 Août 2016)

Oui ça marche pas mal, et tu as raison de profiter des 30 jours de test.


----------



## andr3 (4 Août 2016)

Premier retour

Je vire Parallel Desktop pour les raisons suivantes :

Consommation CPU pour faire la même chose qu'avec VMWare Fusion plus élevée (activation du mode Unity + Solitaire)
Parallel de part sa demande en CPU rend le Mac bruyant (pas l'habitude, les seuls fois où il fait du bruit c'est lors de gros update par exemple)
Virtual disk 50% plus gros
Installation des programmes Windows (shortcuts) dans plusieurs folders Mac ... ce qui fait que ma config Dropbox synchronise les programmes Windows 
Utilisation de la VM moins transparente que celle de VMWare Fusion ... il y en a un peu partout ; avec VMWare Fusion, un icon menulet pour choisir le programme Windows à lancer et puis c'est tout.
Je ne retiens pas non plus VirtualBox du fait que son mode Unity n'est pas des plus abouti.

J'ai désinstallé Veertu ; celui-ci est toujours incapable de lancer sans planter une machine Windows XP (c'est historique pour moi mais il me reste quelques applications XP).


----------



## melaure (4 Août 2016)

Bienvenu chez VMWare alors ! Et oui assez d'accord pour sa sobriété 

Coté VirtualBox, ce sont surtout les perfs qui sont loin de deux autres ...


----------

